# Fujica ST605 II



## chrisnikon (May 27, 2012)

I found a Fujica ST605 II at a fleamarket recently. It's difficult to get information on this camera. Even Kim's Fujica website is a bit vague on this one and gives "1980?" as the year. This would make it the very last in the Fujica M42 series. If so that would be pretty cool because I already have an early ST701 that was the first in the series (1971). I think I have a rare bird. Anybody know anything about this Fujica? Is it as rare as I think?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2012)

Google results have reference to 1979.
Not much out there on the web about the "II".


----------



## invisible (May 31, 2012)

No idea about this particular model, but it looks beautiful and in excellent shape :thumbup:


----------



## chrisnikon (Jun 14, 2012)

A Japanese site tells me the II is from 1978. There seem to be more of them in Japan/Asia. Very seldom seen in Europe or America. In any event it is in great shape (wish I could say the same about the lens which seems to have a malfunctioning aperture). I love the very odd 1/700 top speed.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Jun 15, 2012)

That was my very first "modern" SLR. Bought it just out of high school and still have it and use it once in a while. A very nice entry level SLR as long as you don't shoot 400 in daylight.


----------



## Rifleman7kw (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry, I can't give you much info on the 605.....
I have to this day, in Ontario, a Fujica ST-705 which I bought in 1976, I believe. New cost was $259.95 if I remember correctly, and bought at Blacks Cameras in Yorkdale Mall.....the size fit my hands well, was of the screw mount variety (yes, M42) but with a locking tab which enabled open aperture metering, and a fastest shutter speed of 1/1500 - 55mm prime lens at f1.8 of course. Also, to fit the body, I have a 2x converter and a set of macro front element lenses 1-2-4 and red and yellow filters for B/W . I wish now, that I had kept a record of shutter releases.....I know I passed hundreds and hundreds of feet through that steady workhorse....never gave me any cause for alarm, even in deep freeze shooting in many Ontario winters...


----------

